# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  abs before or after cardio

## ACAZORES

for better abs results should i do abs before or after a 45min cardio session?

----------


## AandF6969

before

----------


## Thug Nasty

Before.

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

Before. Doing cardio(except maybe a light 5 minute warm up) before any sort of muscle training is going to cause you to not have the energy to push your muscles 100%. Cardio "works" everything.

----------


## soulstealer

> Before. Doing cardio(except maybe a light 5 minute warm up) before any sort of muscle training is going to cause you to not have the energy to push your muscles 100%. Cardio "works" everything.


Lets go a touch deeper into this statement..... Cardio takes away your energy because it converts your ATP into usable energy and after that mechanism is complete it switches over to glycogen for energy and then fat.... the reason why weight bearing things should be done first is because the movement will deplete your glycogen levels prior to cardio vascular activity so you will perform better... get a better workout and the cardio will in turn burn more fat....

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

> Lets go a touch deeper into this statement..... Cardio takes away your energy because it converts your ATP into usable energy and after that mechanism is complete it switches over to glycogen for energy and then fat.... the reason why weight bearing things should be done first is because the movement will deplete your glycogen levels prior to cardio vascular activity so you will perform better... get a better workout and the cardio will in turn burn more fat....



Exactly, I'm just not smart enough to say it that way. I give it in lamence terms!  :BbAily:  haha

----------


## t-gunz

> Lets go a touch deeper into this statement..... Cardio takes away your energy because it converts your ATP into usable energy and after that mechanism is complete it switches over to glycogen for energy and then fat.... the reason why weight bearing things should be done first is because the movement will deplete your glycogen levels prior to cardio vascular activity so you will perform better... get a better workout and the cardio will in turn burn more fat....



great post

totally agree

----------


## cockMOTHAeffinDIESEL

> Lets go a touch deeper into this statement..... Cardio takes away your energy because it converts your ATP into usable energy and after that mechanism is complete it switches over to glycogen for energy and then fat.... the reason why weight bearing things should be done first is because the movement will deplete your glycogen levels prior to cardio vascular activity so you will perform better... get a better workout and the cardio will in turn burn more fat....


deffinently!!

i read in an article in M&F that your abs get a better workout after an intense cardio workout, however i disagree...cardio is always best after resistance training

----------


## D-Bo Dre

what if you occasionally incorporate weight training, cardio, and abs.. What should the order be then? Weights, abs, then cardio?? I usually do weights, cardio, then abs...

----------


## number twelve

what i generally do is

weights
abs/calves
ride my bike home, drink some creatine and then run for about 15 mins at a pretty high intensity...
does that work?

----------


## reconforce4

i usally do abs after cardio, because they dont need much high volume workout if ur using weights.

----------

